# Puppy Shedding



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello!

Our puppy is four months old and the past two weeks we've noticed that she is shedding a lot. The first few weeks we had her, she didn't shed at all. It's mostly on her blankets in her crate and on our clothes. 

Is the shedding b/c she's getting her adult coat in?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

fullmanfamily said:


> Is the shedding b/c she's getting her adult coat in?


Probably! That is about the same age Dexter blew his puppy coat, too. Unless she's been through a stressful event recently (which can make them shed as well) that's most likely it


----------

